# FS: 27 gallon and 22L Set-ups PART OUT PRICING ADDED



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello fellow aquarists and aquascapers. As some of you know, I have been extremely busy with my son (having been born in January 2013). Through this wonderful process, I have had to re-evaluate how my free time is to be spent (like I know what that is now). Through this adjustment in my life, I have made a decision to sell my aquariums and put most of my hobby on hold for a while. So...... My loss is your gain.

*First up..... I have my Hagen 27 with black silicone set-up**(PART OUT PRICES LISTED - take what's left for $125)*.

*
27 gallon Hagen tank with black silicone (not the tank shown on the stand below) $40 
Oak Stand and Canopy $100
ADA I and II substrate (almost 18L - plants not included) $25
Eheim 2028 Filter with stock intake/output SOLD
ViaAqua Titanium Heater/Controller $20SOLD
*






*Second up, I have my beloved 22L contest set-up for sale* *(PART OUT PRICES LISTED - all for $250)*.

*
22L aquarium (36" X 12" X 12") $30
Furniture quality stand with 2 cupboard and central storage area $100
Single bulb 39W Hagen GLO fixture with Geissemann 6000K daylight bulb (complete with TEK Systems single point hanging kit) $75
Eheim 2217 Classic filter with media with stock intake/output $100
Ebo Jaeger 50W heater $10
Florabase substrate $15
*



























*Please note: Both tanks are still up and running.
I need a couple days notice to drain tank(s) for P/U*

PM me if interested.
For P/U only (Broadway/Commercial area).
Serious Inquiries Only.
Bring your own bucket(s) for substrate.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Added 22L set-up.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You posted in the freshwater section. Probably have better luck in the equipment classifieds.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> You posted in the freshwater section. Probably have better luck in the equipment classifieds.


Doh.... Thanks for the heads up ! Moved.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up. Would like these 2 set-ups gone (sooner than later). PM me if you may be interested in having any items parted out.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Seiryu stones are pending P/U.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Part out pricing has been added.....

Thanks for looking.....

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping these up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I am now taking offers on all items. I would like these tanks gone sooner than later.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping these up. 

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

22L aquarium (36" X 12" X 12") $40

Isn't it 22gal, not 22L?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

barvinok said:


> 22L aquarium (36" X 12" X 12") $40
> 
> Isn't it 22gal, not 22L?


Haha, I was just about to post this same observation.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

barvinok said:


> 22L aquarium (36" X 12" X 12") $40
> 
> Isn't it 22gal, not 22L?





SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Haha, I was just about to post this same observation.


22L or 22...... It's the same dimensions. I call it a 22L as it is not a common dimension..... If it wasn't for Charles .

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Both set-ups now only $250 each (reduced from $300).

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping these up.

Thanks for looking.

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey Stuart! This development is bitter-sweet... first off, congratulations for your new bundle of joy! But also regret to hear you've decided to leave your hobby for this obvious priority!

Just curious, will you be letting go of your planting accessories (tweezers, etc.)?

All the best, sir!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm amalgamating to 1 big tank. So..... I will be keeping my tools. I just need to sell these off before I sell off my 15 gallon with CO2.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

1 "like" for using amalgamating


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

27 gallon set-up now only *$225*.......

Thanks for looking.

Stuart


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Saw these set ups yesterday. Great kits, very nice plug and play for high tech plants.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping these up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping these set-ups again.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping these up !


----------

